# Tablesaw



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

This has probably been asked here before. But most likely after christmas I will be looking to buy a tablesaw. What is the difference between left and right tilt? Left tilt is more expensive, what is the advantage?

Thanks, Rusty


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a good question... I'm looking forward to some posted 'reasons'...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3295-help-selecting-table-saw.html

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/d36-682rvu.html

http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/RidgidTS3650/RidgidTS3650Review.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu..._pt/102-7693535-5224118?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, that pretty well said it all...

Also, that Grizzly G0444 looks like a pretty good saw!

I got a BT3100 on eBay for $250... So far so good except for some minor issues. I love the sliding miter table!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Rusty: The diference between left tilt and right tilt, is how you make angle cuts.
With a right tilt, cutting to the right of the blade could trap the cut off, and cause a kick back. On some fence systems with right tilt you can move the fence to the left of the blade to over come that problem. However, you are limited in width when working 
with the fence to the left. So if you go with the left tilt you can work on the right of the fence, when making angled cuts. I have a right tilt Unisaw, and I have had it long before they came out with the left tilt option. If you are aware of trapping the cut off 
with the blade tilted you can be safer. The important thing is that the table saw is the heart of a wood shop. buy the best saw that you can afford. Woodnut65


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys. And thanks for the great links rismn. I thought I'd seen this in one of your posts but could'nt remember. I've been seriosly considering the Ridged so I was glad to see that review. Only problem I've seen with it is the plastic lock handle on the fence is broken off each display saw at 3 HD's withen 30mi of my home. But I cant picture anyone pushing a shopping cart full of kids and building materials past it once home.

The Grizzly saw looks real good but shipping makes it pretty pricey. Still might consider though since we do have a Grizzly rep on this site(hahaha) and I do like to support other members.

Thanks, Rusty


----------

